# lactose free weight gain?



## stevie

Hi everyone,

I wondered if you could help me, I'm having difficulty putting on weight, and I've found that when I use a weight gain supplement (maximuscle) I get very bad stomach pains and diarreoha (spelling?). I think it might be the whey powder, because I've never been able to stomach milk much either-maybe a lactose thing?

Anyway, is there a weight gain with egg protein in it maybe? Or any other suggestions?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SD

Hiya Stevie,

These guys come well recommended, http://www.myprotein.co.uk/customiser/build-your-own-formulas.cfm you can make your own weight gainer using for example Maltodextrin and egg, you can add what ever you want basically, sorted!

HTH

SD


----------



## stevie

That's perfect! Thanks Doc!

Steve.


----------



## catchy

hi dudes, I have the same problem as you stevie with the bad guts and what not...i'm just wondering weather it would still be possible to gain weight using a weight gain powder and lactose free milk in stead of normal milk(is there still enough protein and nutrients in the lactose free milk is what i'm saying?)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

mark. <o></o>

:confused1:


----------



## kaos_nw

hey catchy i would say yea, you could mix oats, peanut butter/olive oil, whey protein with lactose free milk but if you are lactose intolerant you may want to look into whey isloate as most whey proteins/blends contain abit of lactose which could still make you ill


----------



## Jaydee-187

Hi, Im lactose intollarent. Does anyone know any good lactose free powder mixes for sale to gain a good amount of weight and also a high whey protein isolate powder mix, or maybe a product that has both in one.

Cheers


----------



## iopener

If youre lactose intolerant you can get lactase enzyme tablets from your GP. Put some in your drink and leave it for an hour or so and no more lactose!


----------



## fitnessfreak

Or you could use a soy protein powder... you can get this from holland and barrett

now waiting for response where someone posts something about the 'evils of soy'


----------



## Welly1987

Another here that struggles on whey...makes my skin dry and my ezcema really bad etc

What are the pro and cons of soy ? Why so "evil" ?

Optimum nutrition do the 100% Egg Protein powder too, anyone had a go on that?


----------



## bush44

Jaydee-187 said:


> Hi, Im lactose intollarent. Does anyone know any good lactose free powder mixes for sale to gain a good amount of weight and also a high whey protein isolate powder mix, or maybe a product that has both in one.
> 
> Cheers


Try...Natures Best Isopure Mass Lactose free has it all... best priced at AllStarHealth.com....800-875-0448 good luck !


----------

